# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  40 year old female hrt

## rbm33

my wife needs dome advice
she is 40 yrs old 98 lbs and in very good condition.

she had a full hysterectomy about 4 years ago and had been to 3 different dr's trying to get her regulated but do far no one is able to keep her consistently level.

currently she is on....

100mg test. pellet combined with 12.5 mg estradiol
150mg daily of DIM
and vitamins A, D, and K, omega 3 and probiotics...


with her last injection one month ago she was good for about 2 weeks then she is back to mood swings, depression, headaches and body aches.

we are to the point of just managing it ourselves with frequent blood work, but we aren't sure of a good base line starting point....

any advice would be greatly appreciated.....

btw, she is getting blood work today.....

----------


## Mr.BB

Pellet release and\or amounts might not be good for her.

Have the different doctors explained what they were trying to do?

----------


## Bonaparte

Post the lab results first.

----------

